# Grafton Brewing Competition 2018



## Brew Matt (7/2/18)

Hi All, 

The Grafton Brewing Competition is coming around once again, with the key dates being:

*Closing date for entries:* Friday 6th April 2018 (for local entries)
(Closing date for drop off points outside of Grafton: Thursday 29th March 2018 Close Of Business)
*Judging:* Saturday 14th April 2018.

More information will follow shortly. The programme will be available for download in the next day or two.

Happy Brewing!


----------



## Brew Matt (9/2/18)

The programme & entry form are now available for download.

www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com

Programme contains the entry details including all the classes (both BJCP & non BJCP).

The entry form accompanies your bottles and is for information on your brews.


----------



## Brew Matt (25/2/18)

The AABC site (http://aabc.org.au/) has gone down again 

Does anyone know who the contacts are so this can be fixed?

The AABC guidelines are required by those entering the Grafton Brewing Comp, and while an alternate link can be setup, I think it would be good if these were available from the official site.


----------



## Brew Matt (26/2/18)

Only 39 days until entries close!
(31 days for out of Grafton collection points)

May the hops be with you....


----------



## Brew Matt (21/3/18)

Remember, only 16 days until entries close (on the 6th April 2018) - less if you are using an out of area a drop off point.

From what we have heard, we have all sorts of beer styles coming in, as well as non beer & 'brew foods' entries.

Still only $2 entry fee per entry!

Drop off points (with closing dates) can be found here: https://graftonbrewingcompetition.com/drop-off-points/


----------



## Brew Matt (6/4/18)

Entries have already come in from all over Australia, but if you are a local it is not too late to enter. Drop in your bottles to the Grafton Show Office today.

Thanks to everyone that has made the effort to get their entries in, and good luck with your entries.


----------



## B Metcalfe (19/4/18)

Any results available yet Matt?


----------



## Brew Matt (19/4/18)

Shortly. Will keep you updated when they are released.


----------



## Brew Matt (21/4/18)

Thanks to those that entered this years comp. Below are the placings.

Score sheets will be emailed to individuals asap. 
*
0.1 Pale Coloured Beer Style From A Kit*
1st Alan Rediger
2nd Rex Rediger
HC Alan Rediger
HC Glen Watkins
*0.2 Pale Coloured Beer Style Modifed From A Kit/Own Recipe*
1st Scoota
*0.3 Pale Coloured Beer Style All Grain (Brewed From Scratch)*
1st Glen Watkins
2nd Rob Staff
HC Glen Watkins
*0.9 Stout All Grain (Brewed From Scratch)*
1st Ken Bodycote
*Champion Exhibit Classes 0.1 - 0.9:* Alan Rediger
*2.3 International Pale Lager*
1st Campbell Kenneally
*2.4 Munich Helles*
1st Simon Hodgson
*2.8 Czech Premium Pale Lager (Bohemian Pils)*
1st Simon Hodgson
*3.9 Dunkles Bock*
1st Ken Bodycote
*4.5 Australian Sparkling Ale*
1st Ken Bodycote
*5.1 American Pale Ale*
1st Ken Bodycote
*6.2 British Golden Ale*
1st Simon Hodgson
*6.3 Best Bitter*
1st Joe Castellana
*6.4 American Amber Ale*
1st Lindsay Caffin
*7.2 Scottish Export*
1st Lyall Lees
*7.4 Australian Dark/Old Ale*
1st Lyall Lees
*7.5 British Brown Ale*
1st Lyall Lees
2nd Lyall Lees
*8.2 American Porter*
1st Lindsay Caffin
2nd Jeremy Dooley
*9.2 Stout*
1st Jeremy Dooley
*10.1 Tropical Stout*
1st Michael Watson
*10.3 American Stout*
1st Brian Metcalfe
*10.4 Imperial Stout*
1st Ken Bodycote
2nd Ken Bodycote
*11.2 American IPA*
1st Brian Metcalfe
*13.1 Weissbier*
1st Lindsay Caffin
2nd Michael Watson
HC Simon Hodgson
*14.3 Flanders Red Ale*
1st Jeremy Dooley
*15.4 Belgian Blond Ale*
1st Michael Watson
*15.7 Belgian Golden Strong Ale*
1st Jeremy McGregor
*Champion Exhibit Classes 1.1 - 15.9: *Michael Watson
*20.2 Ginger Beer - Non Alcoholic*
1st Lyall Lees
*23.1 Spirits (Rum)*
1st Brian Pinard
*24.1 Liqueurs (Sambucca)*
1st Brian Pinard
*28.1 Beer Snacks (Jerky)*
1st Fiona McNeven
*28.1 Beer Snacks (Nuts & Bolts)*
1st Matt Chapman
2nd Matt Chapman


----------



## Thedr001 (21/4/18)

Brew Matt said:


> Thanks to those that entered this years comp. Below are the placings.
> 
> Score sheets will be emailed to individuals asap.
> *
> ...



Thanks again Matt for running the comp, awesome work as always.


----------



## MikeHell (25/4/18)

Brew Matt said:


> Thanks to those that entered this years comp. Below are the placings.
> 
> Score sheets will be emailed to individuals asap.
> *
> ...




Yes , thanks Matt for all your effort in getting it up and running each year. Am I allowed to gloat that both my Tropical Stout and Belgian Blond scored equal high score, making me a Double Grand Champ? Catch you next year.


----------



## Brew Matt (25/4/18)

Judging sheets (used by the judges to evaluate entered beers) have been emailed out to each person that participated in this years comp.
Thanks to those that entered!


----------

